# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Më "problematikët" e Albasoul

## erioni_el

PO MEQE U KUJTUAN ME TE VJETRIT PERSE TE MOS I JAPIM NJE SHANS EDHE ATYRE QE KANE QENE RREMUJA E CHATIT  HIHIHIH   SDO ISHTE KEQ QE TE KUJTOHESHIN  DHE ATO  NE NJE MENYR APO NE NJE TJETER  PJESTARE TE KETIJ SERVERI  KANE QENE  
1 IL_DON 

VETEM KTE MAJ MEND UNE  :perqeshje:

----------


## erioni_el

HEY  CUNA    GOCA I THONI HAPTAZ  MOR MOS ME  BENI DALLAVERE   SE  SHUME  PJESTAR AOP SOP   KANE QENE MARRE EDHE ME  RREMUJE NE KETE CHAT  I  NXIRNI VETE MOS IA FILLOJ UNE :d

----------


## Zemrushja

Problematiket ?! Me e hap listen del shume e gjate.. lol

----------


## erioni_el

ATO  QE   MBAN MEND     THUAJI  
  UNE  DO TI THEM POR DO JU SHOH JU PJESTAREVE SE SA DO  THONI  PASTAJ UNE DO JU THEM NQS SE KA NDONJE TE PATHENE A JO :d

----------


## RaPSouL

Uhuuuuuuuu ti pyet cilet nuk jan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Me kerkese te erionit ja po jap nje liste..

Bruxelles (ket e kam pas tmerr dhe inot njekohesisht)

Kurse keta me poshte:

Patosarak 

Airon^Boy

xxxxxxxxx

_FBI_

g3rti

Grupi Shkodran

etj etj etj.. Me pak fjale kta kane qene problematiket e mbajtur ne server.. ka dhe plot e plot te tjere lol..

----------


## BaBa

> PO MEQE U KUJTUAN ME TE VJETRIT PERSE TE MOS I JAPIM NJE SHANS EDHE ATYRE QE KANE QENE RREMUJA E CHATIT  HIHIHIH   SDO ISHTE KEQ QE TE KUJTOHESHIN  DHE ATO  NE NJE MENYR APO NE NJE TJETER  PJESTARE TE KETIJ SERVERI  KANE QENE  
> 1 IL_DON 
> 
> VETEM KTE MAJ MEND UNE




ajde problematik ajde ik re fllodist i fshehte bej nai fllod andej nga chati :pa dhembe:  


Erioni el po il doni ka qen Cun per shpi mer kur qenka ba problematike apo ka qen tap me nai gotê red bull dhe ka ba si cun i keq per ja 5 min me nai femer  :pa dhembe:

----------


## erioni_el

> ajde problematik ajde ik re fllodist i fshehte bej nai fllod andej nga chati 
> 
> 
> Erioni el po il doni ka qen Cun per shpi mer kur qenka ba problematike apo ka qen tap me nai gotê red bull dhe ka ba si cun i keq per ja 5 min me nai femer


 une kam qene babe  por   i kam lene ato  gjera   hahah   smerrem me  + qe skam as kohe  dhe as nerva   me tu  marre me gjera te tilla

----------


## erioni_el

sa per problematike  ka qene  dhe nori_permetari   :ngerdheshje:  dupi_i_keq

----------


## BaBa

erioni el , i llaf thash e burr  :perqeshje: 


po ckemi na Elbasani si e kam mir se mka marr malli re ajd ajd chat te mbar ane nga albasoul dhe hy te dhoma #BABA    :ngerdheshje: 



per ju paska qen kjo jete chat  L()L


ba nai fllod per baben re me pershendet  HPD   LOOL



PS: erjono mi baj te fala palmes re aman  :ngerdheshje: 





> Me Problematiket E Albasoul


Sa per temen Baba se di tket pa nai Problematik ne chat   *|*

----------


## ino89

me problematik  jane: une njehere  e pastaj vijne keto te tjeret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Morning star

> Bruxelles (ket e kam pas tmerr dhe inot njekohesisht)


bruxelles vetem problematik qe ska qene, ndoshta kishte fjalor te egzagjeruar, por jo problematik!!

----------


## Kristiano

> Me kerkese te erionit ja po jap nje liste..
> 
> Bruxelles (ket e kam pas tmerr dhe inot njekohesisht)
> 
> Kurse keta me poshte:
> 
> Patosarak 
> 
> Airon^Boy
> ...


O zemerushe :perqeshje: o nej goce problematike kemi ketu? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

> me problematik  jane: une njehere  e pastaj vijne keto te tjeret .D




 :pa dhembe:   sa problematik qe je uppupupupuupupupup  :pa dhembe: 


PS: o bir ke msu me fut proxy  :pa dhembe:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Me kollaj dhe me shkurt do ishte qe tema te titullohej "Me te miret e Albasoul" sepse ata\o numerohen me gishta dhe do kursenim me pak shkrim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Olimp

Ej po Albasoul problematik ka qene ne vite ore cdfare thoni nuk harohen cunat e Greqis e te Laprakes  :ngerdheshje:   Lufte me vete ka qene  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBa

> Ej po Albasoul problematik ka qene ne vite ore cdfare thoni nuk harohen cunat e Greqis e te Laprakes D  Lufte me vete ka qene D



Mir qe sjam un ne greqi se do me quashin problematik  :perqeshje:  :pa dhembe:  




PS: Posht greqia. Rrofte Shqiperia. Posht serbia . *Rrofte kosova* .Posht amerika. Rrrofte kina  :pa dhembe:

----------


## selina_21

> Mir qe sjam un ne greqi se do me quashin problematik  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Posht greqia. Rrofte Shqiperia. Posht serbia . *Rrofte kosova* .Posht amerika. Rrrofte kina





WoooooooW
Baba po me ne te Ameriqis si e pate yllo.
E kishim mire punen..cNe



PS: Posht SeRbiA

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Per mu te gjith shpirt njeriu kan qen , problematik hmmmmmm   smaj men , po paska hy ne g3rti ke lista zez*

----------


## YaSmiN

Dupi_i_kEQ edhe Marseli kane qene me shume ata qe te ngrinin nervat kur je aop  :buzeqeshje: .Nejse edhe Airon_BOY ka qene njeri qe nuk kapesh  :buzeqeshje: .

----------

